# Looking for a MBA Merch By Amazon Account



## Friedhelm (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm looking for a merch by amazon account with AMS. I'd prefer a account which includes AMS for all markets, but pls also DM me if your's only have it for one or two marketplaces. My offer starts at 500USD for a blanc account plus 1000USD for every AMS accout, which means, I'd pay 3500USD for a blanc account. If you account already earns revenues, I'm gonna set your average revenue of the last 6 month *30 on top.


----------

